# 2013 Jeep Wrangler - V Plow



## outdoorimagesct

After careful research and much help from the Jeep V plow threads I have decided to try it out for myself. Below is my new 2013 Jeep Wrangler with cutomized UTV plow 6'6" Boss with 3 inch lift kit to make it work. Without Lift frame was too low to the ground. Enjoy these pics. Cant wait to use it. pics wont upload though


----------



## nicks_xj

Try to send them to my email and ill try posting them [email protected]


----------



## nicks_xj

Here you go Thumbs Up


----------



## jweiss

Very nice.


----------



## outdoorimagesct

Thanks guys. I am very happy with it. Hope it plows well this year. Let it snow


----------



## gc3

Nice looking plow setup.


----------



## outdoorimagesct

*thanks*

Thanks guys. Boss all the way.


----------



## YardMedic

Just looked at Boss' specs. Is there really a 300lb difference from the 6'6" to the 7'6" plow???


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Why does it look like the plow is only touching on the ends?? Won't that contribute to wearing a "smile" into the edge?? Really nice setup though!


----------



## outdoorimagesct

Blade is fine. Driveway is uneven. I had a choice of a poly 7'6" or customize this 6'6". This was by far the best decision.


----------



## larryhd

Would love to see some vids of it working


----------



## outdoorimagesct

*Vids*

I will try and produce some videos when we actually get some snow. No snow here yet and looking like its going to be about a month before receive any. Still in leaf season.


----------



## IA Farmer

Looks like a fun little setup. Do your headlights shine out beyond the plow when its raised?


----------



## outdoorimagesct

Yes it seems to be just right but there are times that the plow covers the main lights. That's why I installed spotlights at the bottom of the windshield for extra lighting. I will also be running a mini strobe light bar at the top.


----------



## bschurr

That looks like one bad @ss rig! Good luck with her - we are all looking forward to snow!


----------



## thelettuceman

Good Luck with that beautiful set up ... but that Jeep is too nice to plow with!!!!!


----------



## outdoorimagesct

thelettuceman;1657034 said:


> Good Luck with that beautiful set up ... but that Jeep is too nice to plow with!!!!!


Thanks guys. I love the setup too. I had the opportunity last year to put the plow on but didn't want to either. But I don't have enough trucks on the road this year so I'm going out with the wife's jeep. Lol. Gotta pay the bills though.


----------



## Freedom Dave

You just answered my question, I have 6 other trucks and want to get another one I can use as back up, yet still enjoy the rest of the year, I have enough trucks and don't really need more now. 

I have a mid weight western off a f150 and was hoping to get a jeep wrangler unlimited and put it on there for now. I was worried wouldn't be strong enough but if you have a v-Plow on yours I'm sure I'm good. Did you beef up front end? That's a nice set up I will say. 

Dave


----------



## dhow

*Boss utv vplow install w/wing kit*

Finished nite before storm works like charm. Check out boss plow forum


----------



## mrwolf

My wife wants one of these on her cherokee BAD! She does great but the 7.5 meyer classic with my fabled 200LB mount (including pump/hoop etc) is to much. Switching to a son way 24 this week for lighter plow and down pressure. That is a sweet setup!

Z


----------



## dhow

mrwolf;1686291 said:


> My wife wants one of these on her cherokee BAD! She does great but the 7.5 meyer classic with my fabled 200LB mount (including pump/hoop etc) is to much. Switching to a son way 24 this week for lighter plow and down pressure. That is a sweet setup!
> Hey I just switched from a 22 series with down pressure Sno-Way loved it. Once I saw the utv on the wrangler I had to make one fit. Plows as good as they look


----------



## cjshloman

That is pretty sweet man, want one for my TJ, just cant swing a new plow right now. Hey from CT.


----------



## 32vld

Freedom Dave;1682308 said:


> You just answered my question, I have 6 other trucks and want to get another one I can use as back up, yet still enjoy the rest of the year, I have enough trucks and don't really need more now.
> 
> I have a mid weight western off a f150 and was hoping to get a jeep wrangler unlimited and put it on there for now. I was worried wouldn't be strong enough but if you have a v-Plow on yours I'm sure I'm good. Did you beef up front end? That's a nice set up I will say.
> 
> Dave


That is not a truck plow. That is a plow made for UTV's.


----------



## dhow

32vld;1689190 said:


> That is not a truck plow. That is a plow made for UTV's.


Hi that is what that is the 6'6 utv with wings custom light bar


----------



## Whiffyspark

What kind of mount is under there?


----------



## dhow

Whiffyspark;1689215 said:


> What kind of mount is under there?


Hi I custom made a ranger p/u push beam to fit the utv blade


----------



## Whiffyspark

dhow;1689219 said:


> Hi I custom made a ranger p/u push beam to fit the utv blade


Any pictures? I'm just curious I don't own a jeep bit like seeing things like this


----------



## BossEric

Hey, If you don't mind I'd love to see pics of the mount setup also. I'm curious to see how you made it work . I know the Utv has the 3/4 latch pins and our truck plows have the 1'' pins . Also the utv height is 17'' vs. 15'' on the truck mount. My guess is you used an old truck pushbeam and cut the mounts and welded the utv pushbeam mount to it, at the proper height. Or you cut a new pushbeam out of 2x3 tubing, welded ends on it , then welded the utv pushbeam mount to that ,maybe? I am curious!! This would be a great setup for a lot of the light duty vehicles. Pics please!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like a fun little jeep.


----------



## dhow

Hi Eric I used a stock mount for a ranger p/u and the mount for utv Polaris cut and weld I cant post pics from phone I will transfer later and post.if u sent me your email to [email protected] can get them right out


----------



## dhow

Hey Eric
Here are the other pics of frame work I did moved everything forward 4 1/2" .


----------



## dhow

*Frame*

Stort trac framework


----------



## BossEric

Ok bro thanks , now I have a clearer picture of how you did yours. I see the added 4 1/2 inches moved out. And I think you set the latch pin hole at 2'' higher, or about 17'' off the ground ? Can I ask you one more favor? Do you happen to have a picture of the pushbeam installed on the Jeep, without the plow installed. Thanks again for your troubles!!


----------



## ken643

nicks_xj;1656097 said:


> Here you go Thumbs Up


That is just plain awesome looking, please let us know how well it worked for you. Nice looking Jeep!


----------



## BossEric

Hey dhow, I still am curious if you could find the time to send some pics of the pushbeam installed on your rig , without the plow . I would truly appreciate this . And I'm sorry for calling your rig a Jeep , I know you said it was the Explorer. But this is why I say the 6.6 V plow looks great mounted to any of the 1/2 ton and under trucks and SUV'S. It like the perfect option for these.I'm a supporter for sure!!


----------



## Freedom Dave

hey Guys I'm opening up the thread again. My f150 is not being nice to me any more and so many problems so before something really goes wrong I want to get rid of it and get something else. I really only need it for plowing as a vehicle for a route of about 60 houses and rest of the year to drive around and do quotes and check on the guys so was considering a jeep unlimited. 

Question is, is it tough enough to actually snow plow?


----------



## theplowmeister

Rely! have you not read this forum "snowplow/trucks/Jeeps"? do we not plow snow with jeeps? You think this whole forum is made up.


----------



## darood01

Any update on the jeep with the utv plow


----------

